# Top Service



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

John, wanted to thank you for getting the order to me so quickly .. especially with it being xmas an all ... what can i say except top service again !


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Following on from what Whizzer said.

I ordered some souveran carnuba wax late on Thursday evening. Saturday morning it got delievered.

Top service. Cheers John...


----------



## MartynT (Jan 16, 2006)

Another thanks to Johnny, received my stuff this morning 

Top service!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------

